# ISP cut to short



## sf39 (Feb 21, 2005)

I have a 2008 limited that the seat mast was cut 1.5 inches to short.Any recommendations on how i can fiz this.Also with the seat mast inserted in the clamp to the min insert line is there any room to raise the clamp?


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Who cut it too short? Was it a LBS? 

If so, I would have them contact Scott to discuss your options.

-or-

Would this item solve your problem?

http://www.trisports.com/scott-addict-road-bike-seat-clamp.html


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

What saddle are you using?


----------



## sf39 (Feb 21, 2005)

ewitz said:


> What saddle are you using?


Specialized Toupe Ti.I thought about a saddle that sits a little higher off ofthe rails.Any recomendations?


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Selle Italia Flite might sit a bit higher.


----------



## Spectrum (Nov 15, 2005)

Ritchey also sells a clamp that is taller than the current one.
Another saddle option would be the Fizik Airone.
Good Luck


----------



## sf39 (Feb 21, 2005)

Spectrum said:


> Ritchey also sells a clamp that is taller than the current one.
> Another saddle option would be the Fizik Airone.
> Good Luck


I just ordered the clamp today.I will look into the seats as well.

Thanks for the reply's.


----------

